
10 Tired Trends In Software Testing Discourse - Textarcana
http://infiniteundo.com/post/146651832083/open-letter-to-software-testers
======
joshin4colours
This is a great post with lots of great pieces of commentary. I love it.

My only criticism is that while CD has a lot of benefits for developers
working on a product, it definitely comes more from a web/SaaS perspective
than a desktop perspective. Some ideas don't directly carry over to software
products that are desktop-based or embedded software (make incremental changes
often, recovery from failure is important).

Some systems either can't update frequently, such as desktop products that
don't natively have networking built-in. And some systems really should not
fail if it can be avoided, like medical device software. Of course, context is
everything in software but I do feel like CD needs to address these contexts
and realize it may not work for them.

------
yepzer
Hi Noah,

just a comment from my context. I deal with companies with large SAP and
Dynamic AX bases, with telco's that have 30 years legacy systems still live.
They will have a hard time to go CD, both cultural and technological.

They should I think - but until then, their problems are not solved with how
google, facebook, spotify have built CD and automation in from the start.

